# cordless drill selection help needed



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

Go with Makita they are the leader in cordless. 1/2 drive doesn't weigh that much more than 3/8. BY the way what kind of 1/2 drive corded to you have? I kinda collect drills.


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 29, 2012)

Makitas are good drills. I also like Bosch. Have used both, and quite a bit and either one I think would not disappoint.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

When trying to decide on what tool to buy I go on Amazon.com pick a tool then go to the bottom of the listing for reviews from people that own them.
Check out the price then go on CPO tools and check there prices.
Lots of times they have factory reconditioned tools way below the box store prices with the same warrenty. The ones I've bought looked brand new.

As a general rule 1/2 drills will have more torque and will run at a slower speed then a 3/8.
Do not mess around with any more of those 14 volt tools, go with at least 18volts.


----------



## retired guy 60 (Jun 23, 2009)

You might want to look at the Ridgid line as there is a free battery replacement policy and the compnay stands by their committment. However, in terms of run time per charge, my 20 volt Sears Craftsman is superior. Last time I checked replacement batteries for the Sears unit ran about $100. each, no small piece of change. Keep in mind that all batteries need replacement at some point in the future.


----------



## JackB (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. My old 1/2" corded drill is a Sears from the 70s and I have put it through a lot over the years. Torque is amazing. 

my thought on the 1/2" drill is that, even though I may not neeed the half inch function a lot as many of my larger drills have the cut down shanks, they may have heftier gears. I read a lot of reviews where gears break.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I upgraded from my Makita 9.6V to Makita 18V cordless last year. Great stuff. I got about 5 tools and a couple extra batteries. Love the circular saw for small jobs up to 2x4s. Cuts great. Of course the drill is top notch and the impact tool that I never had before is my favorite of the bunch for lots of jobs.

I also liked the Bosch stuff but you probably won't go wrong with just about any of the brands, Milawaukee, Dewalt, etc. Even the cheaper lines are good tools.



JackB said:


> Thanks for the replies. My old 1/2" corded drill is a Sears from the 70s and I have put it through a lot over the years. Torque is amazing.
> 
> my thought on the 1/2" drill is that, even though I may not neeed the half inch function a lot as many of my larger drills have the cut down shanks, they may have heftier gears. I read a lot of reviews where gears break.


----------



## JackB (Jul 31, 2012)

I stopped by Lowes today and they have the Hitachi Lithium Ion 1/2" drill on sale for $139. Includes 2 batteries and a flashlight which I could care less about. some reviews on this drill mention a problem with the chuck loosening. The only other negative is the fact that they do not have any onboard storage for bits. I can buy the drill on Amazon for $7 less but would prefer to be able to return to Lowes if there is any problem out of the box. The Lowes is in Delaware so tax is not a consideration. Would appreciate any comments on this drill.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Is this the 18 volt stuff? I actually like those and I almost bought that set but it was $199 at the time. I have a Hitachi corded hammer drill and it is a beast. If these are the same quality you can't go wrong. $139 seems like a steal.



JackB said:


> I stopped by Lowes today and they have the Hitachi Lithium Ion 1/2" drill on sale for $139. Includes 2 batteries and a flashlight which I could care less about. some reviews on this drill mention a problem with the chuck loosening. The only other negative is the fact that they do not have any onboard storage for bits. I can buy the drill on Amazon for $7 less but would prefer to be able to return to Lowes if there is any problem out of the box. The Lowes is in Delaware so tax is not a consideration. Would appreciate any comments on this drill.


----------



## retired guy 60 (Jun 23, 2009)

The one you are interested in has two 1.3 Ah batteries. For occassional homeowner use that should suffice. If I were buying Hitachi I would sooner go for this one:
http://www.amazon.com/Hitachi-DV18DL-18-volt-Lithium-Ion-Cordless/dp/B000H2KYS4/ref=pd_sim_sbs_hi_3

MORE POWER


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

JackB said:


> I stopped by Lowes today and they have the Hitachi Lithium Ion 1/2" drill on sale for $139......


Sorry, but that is not a 18V Li-Ion Drill.
It is a 18V Ni-Cad Drill with two 1.4 Ah batteries

Li-Ion batteries are expensive. I just bought two Panasonic 14.4V, 3.1 Ah replacement batteries for $98 each.


----------



## Pianolady (Jun 28, 2012)

We originally purchased this kit and love it. We also have the reciprocating saw and will soon be getting the circular saw. We're most impressed with that impact driver. I like them much better than our old DeWalts because they are smaller and lighter. 

We bought a 2nd drill/flashlight combo when on Christmas sale, which included a free extra drill/battery. We sold the extra drill on ebay with no battery and kept the extra battery. When the impact drill went on clearance at Menards, we bought another one of those, sold it on ebay, and kept the battery. Now we always have a battery charged up ready to go.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

That's the kit I almost got until I went with the Makita LXT set. That's a really nice set. The Makitas were a little more $ but came with 3.0 Ah batteries. If you are going to be using the recip or circ saw much I recommend you get some of the bigger Hitachi batteries. Those tools will go through the smaller batteries fast. Look online for better battery prices than Lowes.




Pianolady said:


> We originally purchased this kit and love it. We also have the reciprocating saw and will soon be getting the circular saw. We're most impressed with that impact driver. I like them much better than our old DeWalts because they are smaller and lighter.
> 
> We bought a 2nd drill/flashlight combo when on Christmas sale, which included a free extra drill/battery. We sold the extra drill on ebay with no battery and kept the extra battery. When the impact drill went on clearance at Menards, we bought another one of those, sold it on ebay, and kept the battery. Now we always have a battery charged up ready to go.


----------



## Pianolady (Jun 28, 2012)

raylo32 said:


> That's the kit I almost got until I went with the Makita LXT set. That's a really nice set. The Makitas were a little more $ but came with 3.0 Ah batteries. If you are going to be using the recip or circ saw much I recommend you get some of the bigger Hitachi batteries. Those tools will go through the smaller batteries fast. Look online for better battery prices than Lowes.


Thanks for the tip on the batteries. I'm getting my husband the circular saw for his birthday. I'll look for a better battery to go with it.


----------



## afrye707 (Sep 2, 2012)

I will say any drill will get the job done. I have Milwaukee new fuel drill the new dewalt etc they are all good. Pick a company based on selection. I would look at the Milwaukee m12 fuel line. The m12 line is the biggest tool line on the market.


----------



## retired guy 60 (Jun 23, 2009)

Most major brands are pretty good. I think Consumer Reports once did a study on cordless drills. It is worth checking. I like to look at Amazon reviews as well. Bear in mind that drills vary in weight (also size) and that batteries eventually need replacement no matter how infrequently you use the drill. One aquaintance suggested bringing the batteries inside from an unheated garage during winter where the temps go below freezing. Don't know if this is good advice, but couldn't hurt. I rarely use my corded drills anymore as the new cordless ones have plenty of power. Suggest 18 volts and up.


----------



## JackB (Jul 31, 2012)

I appreciate the replies but Bob needs to pay more attention when he says the Hitachi is a NiCad, not a Lithium Ion drill. Hitachi does ALSO make a NiCad model for about $95. The Lithium Ion model of which i have been discussing is $134 on Amazon [$139 at Lowes] and can be seen here; http://www.amazon.com/Hitachi-DS18D...42108&sr=8-2&keywords=hitachi+18+volt+lithium
The Hitachi still appears to be the best value and I figure I can jury rig a bit holder on the drill which is the only drawback I could see, unless some reason not to comes up on the forum before my next trip to Lowes.


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

JackB said:


> I appreciate the replies but Bob needs to pay more attention when he says the Hitachi is a NiCad, not a Lithium Ion drill. Hitachi does ALSO make a NiCad model for about $95. The Lithium Ion model of which i have been discussing is $134 on Amazon [$139 at Lowes] and can be seen here; http://www.amazon.com/Hitachi-DS18D...42108&sr=8-2&keywords=hitachi+18+volt+lithium
> The Hitachi still appears to be the best value and I figure I can jury rig a bit holder on the drill which is the only drawback I could see, unless some reason not to comes up on the forum before my next trip to Lowes.


Personally, I'm not to proud to hit the reconditioned market. If I were shopping I would have this in my basket
http://bigskytool.com/Hitachi_KC18D...ombo_Kit_(Reconditioned_Grade_C)___i1586.aspx


----------



## JackB (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks John excellent site since they are the official reconditioning arm of Hitachi in US. :thumbsup: I have bought reconditioned items before with excellent results. I really was not interested in the two drill package you listed but did find an "A" reconditioned model of what I have listed above that was on Amazon and at Lowes. I decided to take a chance and ordered the drill for a total of $97 which includes shipping. My main concern would be any issues with those very expensive batteries but I have a Hitachi Service Center about 30 miles away so that gives me some comfort.....along with all the positive reviews on the site. Thanks again. :thumbup:


----------



## jeremybrooks (Jan 5, 2012)

I bought a set of Makita 18v LXT tools a few years back when beginning a remodel, and my only regret is not buying it sooner. I use the cordless drill and circular saw constantly, and the impact driver, reciprocating saw, and angle grinder have all come in handy. There are also other tools you can add that use the same batteries. It was a chunk of money for the kit, but well worth it!


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

JackB said:


> Thanks John excellent site since they are the official reconditioning arm of Hitachi in US. :thumbsup: I have bought reconditioned items before with excellent results. I really was not interested in the two drill package you listed but did find an "A" reconditioned model of what I have listed above that was on Amazon and at Lowes. I decided to take a chance and ordered the drill for a total of $97 which includes shipping. My main concern would be any issues with those very expensive batteries but I have a Hitachi Service Center about 30 miles away so that gives me some comfort.....along with all the positive reviews on the site. Thanks again. :thumbup:


Hi Jack - That's not a two drill set.. That's a drill, IMPACT driver and flashlight set.


----------



## JackB (Jul 31, 2012)

jschaben said:


> Hi Jack - That's not a two drill set.. That's a drill, IMPACT driver and flashlight set.


Sorry about that. Forgot what it was when doing my post. Knew it was 2 something. :wallbash:


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

JackB said:


> Sorry about that. Forgot what it was when doing my post. Knew it was 2 something. :wallbash:


I just thought you might have missed the impact... those are handy little boogers


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Bit holder is highly overrated anyway. There are so many different ones you might need on a job having just one extra along is trivial. Pockets or tool trays on ladders work just fine.



JackB said:


> I appreciate the replies but Bob needs to pay more attention when he says the Hitachi is a NiCad, not a Lithium Ion drill. Hitachi does ALSO make a NiCad model for about $95. The Lithium Ion model of which i have been discussing is $134 on Amazon [$139 at Lowes] and can be seen here; http://www.amazon.com/Hitachi-DS18D...42108&sr=8-2&keywords=hitachi+18+volt+lithium
> The Hitachi still appears to be the best value and I figure I can jury rig a bit holder on the drill which is the only drawback I could see, unless some reason not to comes up on the forum before my next trip to Lowes.


----------



## JackB (Jul 31, 2012)

I thought I would post a followup after receiving my refurbished drill from bigsky tools mentioned by John above. [thanks again John]. I spent $97 which included shipping for a refurbished model. This place is the US Hitachi refurbish center in the US which gave me some comfort. The drill that arrived looked like new and appears to work fine. It even came with the paper instruction manual which the website stated it would not. As mentioned by some on the forum it's only drawback was that it did not have a bit holder. I solved that problem with one of those quarter sized round magnets with the hole in the middle. That fit right over the screw holding on the metal belt clip and the bits slide just under the loop of the clip which keeps them from being pushed off. I was surprised that it only came with a phillips head bit but I have plenty of bits so no problem. That was not a supplier problem as the manual only shows the phillips bit in the parts list. I also actually use the flashlight that came with it to replace my old big drycell light I kept in the workshop for various uses. It was also interesting that this drill feels about the same weight as my B&D 9.6 volt that I keep for small jobs and is actually the same size. That means when those batteries crap out I won't need to replace them and will just can the drill. I don't know what to do with the useless but very nice case the drill arrived in. Someone should come up with a creative idea for unused tool cases. Anyway thanks again to everyone that helped sort this purchase out.


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

JackB said:


> I thought I would post a followup after receiving my refurbished drill from bigsky tools mentioned by John above. [thanks again John]. I spent $97 which included shipping for a refurbished model. This place is the US Hitachi refurbish center in the US which gave me some comfort. The drill that arrived looked like new and appears to work fine. It even came with the paper instruction manual which the website stated it would not. As mentioned by some on the forum it's only drawback was that it did not have a bit holder. I solved that problem with one of those quarter sized round magnets with the hole in the middle. That fit right over the screw holding on the metal belt clip and the bits slide just under the loop of the clip which keeps them from being pushed off. I was surprised that it only came with a phillips head bit but I have plenty of bits so no problem. That was not a supplier problem as the manual only shows the phillips bit in the parts list. I also actually use the flashlight that came with it to replace my old big drycell light I kept in the workshop for various uses. It was also interesting that this drill feels about the same weight as my B&D 9.6 volt that I keep for small jobs and is actually the same size. That means when those batteries crap out I won't need to replace them and will just can the drill. I don't know what to do with the useless but very nice case the drill arrived in. Someone should come up with a creative idea for unused tool cases. Anyway thanks again to everyone that helped sort this purchase out.


Glad you're satisfied Jack. I always worry a bit when I recommend a supplier so I try to be careful. I bought several air nailers/staplers as well as some nails from Bigsky and they have always treated me right. CPO is my other go-to for tools.


----------



## jerzeedivr (Apr 15, 2009)

*Milwaukee*

There was a test done on the internet and Milwaukee M18 Fuel #2604-22 came in #1, Makita #2, and Dewalt #3.


----------



## JackB (Jul 31, 2012)

Price has a lot to do with it as well. I happened to stumble into an outlet store yesterday called tool Direct. They sell Ryobi and a couple other brands. They sell the tool separate and the lithium ion batteries sell for $39 or more for the extended life models and fit all the tools.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

raylo32 said:


> Bit holder is highly overrated anyway. There are so many different ones you might need on a job having just one extra along is trivial. Pockets or tool trays on ladders work just fine.


Think Altoids box:yes:


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

jerzeedivr said:


> There was a test done on the internet and Milwaukee M18 Fuel #2604-22 came in #1, Makita #2, and Dewalt #3.


With Dewalt #3 I would be suspect of that test.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

milwuakee`s perform well but are hardly reliable, their notorious for the batteries going stale quick and having cheap components in the clutch which strips out easily. ive use 8 of their newer drills 5 of them had bad clutchs.

makita is a hands down winner or bosch


----------

